# Перестал работать uvesafb.

## QuuNg9o

После обновления ядра с 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 на 4.4.6-gentoo не могу настроить framebuffer, uvesa не работает.

```
 dmesg | grep uvesafb

[    5.550123] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

[    5.550184] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    5.550243] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

```

```
 dmesg | grep nvidia

[    9.270149] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    9.287024] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 251

[    9.287152] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20150116 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   29.392630] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  361.28  Wed Feb  3 15:15:17 PST 2016

[   29.393319] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-7fe9eca6-5e77-519a-5c1c-6bb5723a44da) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

```

Ядро собрано вручную. Драйвер x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support включен.

/usr/share/v86d/initramfs указан как Initramfs source file.

Не знаю какая ещё информация может пригодиться для решения проблемы.

И ещё вопрос, недавно в nvidia-drivers появился флаг KMS. Можно ли его использовать для фраймбуфера и если да то как?

В гугле ничего не нашёл.Last edited by QuuNg9o on Fri May 06, 2016 4:54 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## QuuNg9o

Когда я задавал вопрос то не посмотрел на посещаемость форума и уровень знаний задающих вопросы и отвечающих.

Ошибся местом.

----------

## TigerJr

nvidia-drivers не имеет ни какого отношения к драйверам фрембуфера (vesa uvesa).

----------

